# Pay it foward discussion



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Hey guys, I am willing to part ways with my origanl weems call to start it off. If someone one could set guidelines/rules. Shipping? Receiver must post something for another member to claim? Ideas? It would be awesome if us sportsmen could help each other out. Call will go up as soon as we get an official thread going.









Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I asked the powers that be to consider a subforum of the "buy, sell, trade" forum and am waiting for an answer.

Shipping should be negotiable (stated in the original post) . The claimer should repost his item up for grabs within 24 hours. I also think a fifty post minimum should be in place for claimers.

Post your ideas here..........

I'd claim that weems call !


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Sounds good keep us updated.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

Good ideas Youngdon. The 50 post limit is good so people can't make an account and claim it and then leave. I am thinking on how to pay it forward. Most of my hunting stuff is used by me everytime I go. But, I am thinking of how to pay it forward.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Perhaps the 24 hr rule is a bit tight. I realize that many new hunters don't have an excess to give. Maybe an honor system is a better way to go.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

like youngdon, I'd claim the Weems call and repost an item.........................


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Maybe we can talk Rick into posting that nice knife he won and then you can keep it for 1 month and pass it on to the next person for a month.................probably not. LOL


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I think this is a great idea. I'm sure most of us have something that would be useful to others.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Generally poster chooses to pay shipping or not. This would be stated upon posting of item. One must post item prior to claiming item which would appear in forum. There could be more than 1 item available from different posters at the same time. The 50 valid post to participate is a good starting point. But all said no matter what the rules are the potential is there for someone not to do the right thing. So that said this would be an honor system though there always is those that are not so honorable.

i would be willing to get in on this as I have several items I would be willing to through out there in order to help someone or get something i could use for some I really don't need.( not sure about the wording on the don't need thing) It's just not as needed may be better to say!!!

Anyway I am game!!!!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

220 I just don't think this Weems would not go well along side the others you have. Now YD or even me probably have an open spot for our first Weems to add to our really small collections!!!

Now I am just sayin, without saying what I am sayin Ya See!!

Now DW may be onto something here !!!



dwtrees said:


> Maybe we can talk Rick into posting that nice knife he won and then you can keep it for 1 month and pass it on to the next person for a month.................probably not. LOL


But I guess its what Itsy's gotta say!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> 220 I just don't think this Weems would not go well along side the others you have. Now YD or even me probably have an open spot for our first Weems to add to our really small collections!!!


 :mrgreen:


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

YD, have you heard anything from the powers to be yet?

I have an item or two that I could post also.


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm ready as well.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

No I have not. I will send a follow up note right now.


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

A few items available here as well.


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Updates?

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Still nothing........I'll message them again.

Thanks for the reminder, things have been hectic around here.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I would play, "if" you guys can get it together... What is the hold up?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

We've already "Got it together" Eric !......As you can see this thread has been going since Feb. 19th, asking for input from members and the administrators. We thought it would be best to have it as a forum of it's own. I hope you'll agree that it seems the best way to meet our needs. Look at the forums list and you'll notice a new "Pay it Forward " forum.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Guys, please feel free to express any constructive thoughts or ideas on the PIF forum.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Hey Don ! Are you serious? " Eric Just Pay the Shipping " What "if" they don't have the money? What "if" I don't have the money? FYI I am on limited budget, and get less than $250 a week! Your pissing me off !


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Ok, so someone with less than 50 posts can list an item to be grabbed, just not claim an item. Will they be eligible to claim something once they reach the 50 mark without re-listing an item for grabs ?

Don, you suggested moving all the other conversations in the PIF forum over to here, I think that is a great idea if possible. It would probably be better if only listing and claiming posts be there to keep easier to see whats up for grabs. Also I think I read that a poster should re-post his item if not grabbed in 24 hrs, is this correct?


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

LMAO Eric, when I first read your post it didnt show the $20 either but now it does. I think you and I were posting at the same time so everything didnt show up, lol


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Read the post again Eric...It says pay it or don't.....The point is Eric that everyone needs to know what they are getting in to, and please keep your word choices civil. If you feel the need to vent PM me.

No need to repost that soon IMO, I don't recall reading that but may have missed it.

He altered the post Ed.....

BTW the shipping in a small envelope (88 cents) at Wally world should only be a few bucks at most.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I found it, my error it was the claimer should post his item within 24 hrs


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I don't know what the hell is going on here, it seems if you don't kiss Youngdons a$$, you catch hell for anything you do. I try to give away a DVD and I get crap! People are PM ing Don, saying I am acting like a child? What a bunch of bull... I am tired of it. I guess I am done here. It's been nice to get to know most of you guys, I have met some great people and new friends. Before I get kicked off like Stonegod for no good reason! I like to say good bye to all of you! You know who you are.... peace out. Azpredatorhunter P.S. I am going to try to delete my thread "Good Morning PT" if I can...


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I am going back to read the rules again.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Ok, I can't find where it says "pay it or don't" the only thing I read is: " Shipping for the item to be claimed is on the "giver" unless otherwise noted" so I noted, I can only pay up to $20... I guess I am crazy. "PLEASE Delete My Rant " Don. I don't want to screw this up for the one who started it. I think it's a great idea. Please excuse me everyone for my rant, and will you please delete it... I am Sorry if I offended anyone.


----------



## SerenityNetworks (Apr 9, 2013)

I love the pay it forward idea. I'll be cleaning the garage in the next month or two and should have something I can pass on.

Anyway, for what is worth, here are some thoughts on the guidelines. (With the emphasis on "guidelines", not rules.) I believe a giver should be able to give as they desire. If the giver wants to specify something like, "My favorite call to the any newcomer that has introduced themselves in the forum in the last month and prior to now" them they have the perfect right to do so. So here are my two cents for general guidelines.

1) Receiver can't accept until user has made 50 meaningful posts or giver specifies otherwise.
1a. Unless the newcomer has already made their own pay it forward post as the giver.
2) The first response in the thread is what counts. A PM with details can come later. 
3) Giver has the right to refuse anyone. (To say otherwise seems unenforceable unless the forum administrators get heavily involved.)
4) It is not assumed the giver will pay shipping unless giver volunteers otherwise (whether in the original post, layer in the thread, or when it ships).
5) Giver can specify any other conditions (i.e., methods of payment for the shipping).
6) No guarantees on anything. (This is to be a friendly thing. No complaining.)
7) A receiver cannot accept another item until listing an item of their own as the giver. (Moderators don't need to get involved. Givers can easily check that the rule is followed.)
8) A new thread for every offer. 
9) A new forum/sub-forum for these threads.

Anyway, these are just some thoughts on some guidelines. I'm sure others will have other suggestions. But I think the bottom line is that a giver should be able to give what they want and how they want.


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

SerenityNetworks said:


> I love the pay it forward idea. I'll be cleaning the garage in the next month or two and should have something I can pass on.
> 
> Anyway, for what is worth, here are some thoughts on the guidelines. (With the emphasis on "guidelines", not rules.) I believe a giver should be able to give as they desire. If the giver wants to specify something like, "My favorite call to the any newcomer that has introduced themselves in the forum in the last month and prior to now" them they have the perfect right to do so. So here are my two cents for general guidelines.
> 
> ...


I agree, I started it because I like to give and hate hoarding. I never thought it would turn into its own forum. I hope coyoteslayer2 posts some pictures of some dead yotes next to the spitfire I gave him.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I appreciate the constructive ideas.

I agree upon further thought that each item should be it's own thread (in the pay it forward forum) and that the Giver should go back and post "item taken" as a last post in the thread. That would make it easy to see what is there and what is not.

I however do not think that a giver should be able to choose who can and cannot claim his item. That seems like a nightmare and a good way to cause problems. As the rules state now (pinned to the PIF forum) the claimer is the first post saying "I'll take it (or the like) PM's between the taker and giver can follow.

Shipping should be declared in the original thread.

We have a Forum started already


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

instead of just having the thread end with "taken"

how about creating a PIF ARCHIVE,and once an item is claimed and shipped the giver can then respond by updating the thread title with

ARCHIVE PLEASE.

then the mods can put that entire thread into the archive.and yet anyone whom wants to see what has been given away can still go into the archive just to read about past give away items

this is what is done on other sites that i belong to that have trade sections.

this way folks wont need to read the entire thread just to find out the item is alread gone and have their little baloon popped along with their hopes of getting an item they wanted when they started to read that particular thread.

just my worthless 2 cents worth on the topic


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I went back to the " Pay it Forward " forum and still no takers on the listed items, also it seems the group of guys posting there are the same group that posts in most of the threads on here. I really thought this would bring some of the new and other members out ! Any ideas to get others involved ? I suggest the people who have listed items now go in the main forum and start a separate thread like Don mentions above for each item, maybe this will get more looking and involved.

Scott if you start a separate thread I will post a pic of the keychain calls I actually have so they can pick one.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Scott I will go ahead and start a thread for the keychain calls you are giving.


----------

